# Who says you cant paint when it is cold?



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, temps got over 32 when sun came up, owner wanted to protect before winter. This is a cabin in the hills, no water or power.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

what product did you use? and have any issues with the cold??


----------



## Wing 54 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cozy looking little place. Was it SW?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

SW Superpaint. The worst of the cold we did prep. Got lucky with weather and was able to spray and have a few hours to dry while it stayed over 35. Did not have any problems, we will go back in spring and see!
Nice part it was close to home!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Haven't you got any 'after' pics?

:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Ha Ha! See if you can tell the difference here!
MobileMe Gallery


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good. Hauling 5's of water for cleanup, I bet. 

We did an Ext. last Dec.1. (A-100) Highs were no more than 40* Squeezing in the North side was the scariest. The house still looks great.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Damn who did that chimney? Looks like a blind men's choir.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Nice turnaround on that job mate 

It beggars belief when people neglect a property to that extent and then get a sudden sense of urgency to get it protected before the winter at a moment's notice.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

That place looks like its in the middle of absolute nowhere....


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

*Close to home? Where the heck do you live??? Painting in 32 degrees is possible however it wont last! It will never ever cure properly.*

*My brother has a saying, "When you want it done in the WORST WAY, that is exactly the way I will do it!"*
*NOTE: My brother does not work for me!*

*I would of passed, came out looking fine, but what is with the chimney?!*


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It started out as a deer camp in a canyon 6 miles from our house. The chimney is made of rocks from the site, we are in an old lava field. It is a summer place, not even finished on inside. The owner had replaced some wood and decided to he wanted it all painted, we agreed to check it in the spring, knowing there may be issues.
We did have to haul water and use a generator. Looks like we finished just in time, it is snowing hard now!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> It started out as a deer camp


I didn't know deer were into camping


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> I didn't know deer were into camping


bah de bump!
Ayup, we are a little different on the left coast:icon_wink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Haven't you got any 'after' pics?
> 
> :jester:


Here is another!


----------

